# Chevy Cruz DIC



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on all of your new Chevys..lol. Got a group pic of the family?


----------



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

You can hit that menu mutton but also twist the end of the knob for more features


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Press the menu button again. Then rotate the turn signal stock to your desired setting.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You're on the car information screens. Press the menu button on the left stalk to switch between screen sets. Welcome to CruzeTalk. I'd also like to see them all lined up for a family photo.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome and as everyone else said you need to get to the correct menu. The one you are on displays the vehicle status with oil life, battery voltage and tire pressure. Press the button again and you will get back to the Trip information menu which has 2 trip odometers, Instant MPG, amount of fuel used and the speedometer. Press the menu button and turn the turn signal until you get the speedo. While you are at it, check out the other screens they usually come in handy when checking MPG and fuel range.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by franko338Hi...just picked up our families third Chevy in 4 months, 1 Cruz LT, 1 Cruz LTZ and a Malibu LTZ...getting an Impala LTZ in a week or so as well. THe Cruz is a great, well built little car. My though is related to the DIC. I have lost my digital speedometer. When I press the menu button it goes right to options which includes tire pressure, oil and battery life. I cannot get back to trip tab. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thank you


Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new Chevy Cruze! It looks like you're getting lots of advice here on the forum already. If there's ever any additional questions or concerns please feel free to reach out to us through private message. Thanks for your continued loyalty to the Chevrolet brand and enjoy your new Cruze!

Happy Riding

Amber N. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## daphn3__ (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm having the same problem. I know you're supposed to click menu again to switch to the trip menu but when I click it the screen just turns off so I'm stuck on the options menu. And when I try using the arrows my blinker will just turn on?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

daphn3__ said:


> I'm having the same problem. I know you're supposed to click menu again to switch to the trip menu but when I click it the screen just turns off so I'm stuck on the options menu. And when I try using the arrows my blinker will just turn on?


Welcome to the forums. Year, location and trim please, as some cars don't even have tabs.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

daphn3__ said:


> I know you're supposed to click menu again to switch to the trip menu but when I click it the screen just turns off so I'm stuck on the options menu.


IIRC, one of the options in the other screen is blank. So you may have switched correctly, you just need to cycle though the options in that tab.




daphn3__ said:


> And when I try using the arrows my blinker will just turn on?


Do not move the stalk itself - move the "ring" that's in the stalk. It's easier to reach from the end of the stalk and twist the ring.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On my DIC, not yours, for all I know, they are all different, have a blank screen in both the vehicle and trip modes. I don't know why that screen is blank, perhaps GM added it to sell ad space. But at times when I switch modes, I hit that blank screen. So what I do is twist the end of the directional lever knob to scan through it.

Or sometimes, just leave it blank, did manage to drive other vehicles without a DIC, so brings back those memories. Find a blank screen less confusing. But do fear, sometimes, GM may put an ad in there. Want to make a bet they will?

Also have blank blue screens on my HDTV, sometimes I just leave those on and find these more interesting to watch than some of the other crap they put on. Ha, maybe GM could add some color to the blank screen, or maybe even a pretty girl.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

daphn3__ said:


> I'm having the same problem. I know you're supposed to click menu again to switch to the trip menu but when I click it the screen just turns off so I'm stuck on the options menu. And when I try using the arrows my blinker will just turn on?


Hi Daphn3, 

Were their suggestions helpful? If you are continuing to experience these concerns, and would like to head into the dealership, feel free to let me know in a private message. I would be more than happy to look into this further for you. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 13LTZ (Oct 30, 2015)

Was this ever resolved? I just purchased a 2013 LTZ and I am having the same issue. I cannot get to the Trip tab at all so I can only display the TPMS info, Oil life monitor, and battery voltage. I would really like to access the digital speedometer and the fuel information.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

13LTZ said:


> Was this ever resolved? I just purchased a 2013 LTZ and I am having the same issue. I cannot get to the Trip tab at all so I can only display the TPMS info, Oil life monitor, and battery voltage. I would really like to access the digital speedometer and the fuel information.


What happens if you hit the Menu button on the stalk? Remember to try the ring on the end - the same way you cycle between the screens currently.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

13LTZ said:


> Was this ever resolved? I just purchased a 2013 LTZ and I am having the same issue. I cannot get to the Trip tab at all so I can only display the TPMS info, Oil life monitor, and battery voltage. I would really like to access the digital speedometer and the fuel information.


Hello 13LTZ, 

If you need any assistance getting in touch with the dealership, feel free to let me know in a private message. I understand how frustrating this may seem and I would be happy to assist in the best way possible. Be sure to include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

